# guppys and goldfish



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

hey,

would guppys live woth goldfish? ive got the tempreture right and everything do u think they will live or die? Or should i hold off bying them?

cheers


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

The answer is NO. Goldfish can easily gobble up guppies besides the fact that guppies are tropicals and goldfish are coldwater fish.
Tropicals and coldwater don't mix.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

hmmm well theres a guy out here that breeds cold water guppies? he said they should be fine and will be to quick for the coldfish


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

What size tank are you looking at putting them in? 

I've heard about coldwater guppies, but I am not sure I'd keep them in cold water. Just because someone has adapted them to coldwater doesn't mean its fine for them. 

I'd get either guppies or goldies, not both.


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

I rescued some goldfish(3) from a school carnival a few years ago.I kept them in a 10 gallon with about 6 guppies for 3-4 months. I knew it was temporary and was only too happy to give them to my cousin with a pond for the sake of the poor things happiness.I've never kept them together for a full life span but while they were together my water was dirty and smelly no matter how many water changes were conducted (due to overpopulation and the goldfishes nature.)For both fishes health I wouldn't suggest co-habitation due to: temperature, water parameters,temperment etc.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Obviously, guppies will never be considered as coldwater fish. They become lethargic when temp becomes too low for them to survive.
Guppies are still strictly tropicals.:wink:

Sorry but I have to agree with JustOneMore20 and angelfishamy.


----------

